
Ask HN: Has a co. ever cancelled your onsite interview after buying the ticket? - thrown_away_
This just happened to me. This company approached me about a month ago. They tested my programming skills, had me talk to managers and decided they wanted to fly me out. We set an itinerary and I bought the ticket. Then -- they cancelled the interview after a few days. They will reimburse the ticket.<p>Is this common in the software-engineering realm? The reason for cancelling was that there was a change in their hiring strategy. A manager told me I would be on their list as more roles will open up later in the year, and they might contact me for a different role. Should I hold my breath?<p>This was surprising as the company treated me as a desirable candidate; they saw my skills and potential as an asset to their team. It would have been nice to prove myself even more during the interview.<p>I am a valuable candidate and I am confident I can be hired elsewhere. It&#x27;s a mild shame since I was genuinely interested in this company.<p>What are your thoughts on this?
======
gk1
Don't take it personally. Something changed outside of your control. Be glad
they told you so you could save yourself the time and travel.

------
freestockoption
If you think the interaction was/is positive. Why not visit the city anyway
since it's already paid for? Free vacation! If it was very positive, maybe
meet them for coffee?

------
paradite
It sounds like they found another decent candidate for that position so your
interview is no longer necessary.

